# to 1-Andro RX or to not 1-Andro RX



## hefspace (Jan 19, 2010)

im 28 year old male and im lookin to start working out agian and useing 1-Andro to get the job done. Ive use supp's befor and got what i was looking for but cant remeber what they were called or or find anything like them but i found 1-Andro and think they are as close as i will get.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

hefspace welcome to IM! 

This forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

BTW, you can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jan 20, 2010)

welcome. And not to use. Get your food and training right first.


----------

